# How to tie the Reverse Albright



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

How to tie the Reverse Albright.  This is a knot for Braid to Leader, (small diameter to large diameter).  The great part about this knot is that it does not snag anything in the water.  Made for sightfishing Redfish in ultra shallow water where pulling the line through the skinny stuff can snag grass and spook a fish.

In this demo the paracord represents the Leader, the yellow fly line represents the Braid.

1.  Put a loop in the leader material









2. Pass the tag of the Braid through the loop.  Wrap the Braid 15 times around the leader material towards the tag end of the leader.









3. Pass the tag end of the Braid the opposite direction through the loop in the leader material.  Pull the line tight.









4. Start your lock knot, (triple half hitch)









5. Put 3 twist in the braid towards the albright.









6. Pull tight, and trim your tag ends.









This is what it looks like.  8lb Power Pro, #20 Floro Leader, 3/0 Mustad Flutter.









The fish pron to prove that it works!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great.
But this is the Fly Fishing section...lol


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm up for messing with all the forum descriptions till I get one for Photography...and now another one for how to's. lol

-Richard


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I'm up for messing with all the forum descriptions till I get one for Photography...and now another one for how to's. lol
> 
> -Richard



How-to's and photography sections would be great.
But I would only assume that since they don;t have their own section, it'll fit under "general discussion".

lol 

But anyway, great how-to.
Clear pictures and description.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very effective, Thanks for sharing!


----------

